# looking for a bjj school



## Pedro (Nov 22, 2007)

I was looking for a school in SW Missouri(Springfield area).  Anyone have recommendations on finding a good bjj school and does anyone possibly have a recommendation?


----------



## thaistyle (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.springfieldfightclub.com  They are an official Gracie Barra school.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 27, 2007)

cool thanks, i found that school and one other. 

Basically, looking for a school with good instructors and one that doesn't have tough guy attituide problems.  Im very interested in the school you linked me, do you know enough to answer on here? or in an email?


----------

